# Yo escribo mi destino



## Traducete

Buenas noches a todos:

¿Alguien puede darme la traducción a latín de esta frase, por favor? Es para incluirla en una recopilación de "frases célebres", no tiene contexto.

Gracias


----------



## XaLeX

I'm sorry I can't speak Spanish, anyway I think that it could be translated as "_meum fatum a me scribitur_".


----------



## Traducete

Thanks you for your response, XaleX.

I don't remember clearly my latin classes, so you can correct me if necessary: doesn't "_meum fatum a me scribitur_" mean "it is my destiny who makes/draws me"?

I would like the latin phrase to mean "I'm writing my destiny". It's me, and my acts, who steer my future towards a direction.

Thanks!


----------



## XaLeX

Traducete said:


> Thanks you for your response, XaleX.
> 
> I don't remember clearly my latin classes, so you can correct me if necessary: doesn't "_meum fatum a me scribitur_" mean "it is my destiny who makes/draws me"?
> 
> I would like the latin phrase to mean "I'm writing my destiny". It's me, and my acts, who steer my future towards a direction.
> 
> Thanks!



_"meum fatum a me scribitur"_ literally means "My destiny is written by me", "I'm the one who writes my destiny".
I think you want to emphasize the subject, and in my opinion that sentence is better than _"(ego) meum fatum scribo"_ (which literally means "(I) write my destiny").


----------



## Traducete

XaLeX said:


> _"meum fatum a me scribitur"_ literally means "My destiny is written by me", "I'm the one who writes my destiny".
> I think you want to emphasize the subject, and in my opinion that sentence is better than _"(ego) meum fatum scribo"_ (which literally means "(I) write my destiny").


 
¡Thanks you!


----------



## XaLeX

You're welcome !


----------



## brian

Or you could use the active voice and reinforce the subject with _ipse_: _Meum fatum ego ipse scribo = I write my destiny myself._

(If you are a girl, you need to say _ips*a*_.)


----------

